# Pepper spray exposure



## murbina20 (May 7, 2013)

Patient came in with irritation to pharynx after being sprayed with pepper spray final dx is irritation resolved exposure to pepper spray?
Thanks


----------



## salCCS (May 16, 2013)

I would use Poisoning followed by symptom and E code indicating if accident or legal intervention. 


989.89 
478.29
+ Ecodes


----------

